# Refund of annual multi trip insurance premium due to people who can't travel this year?



## pepper22 (2 May 2020)

Shouldn't travel insurance companies return this year's premium as a gesture of goodwill in these extreme circumstances?

We took out an annual multi trip travel insurance with the AA. It was from Jan 2020 to Jan 2021.  
We won't be travelling this year. 
As Simon Harris has stated that foreign travel for the Irish public is looking '*highly unlikely this year"* 









						'It's not looking good': Foreign travel looking 'highly unlikely' this year, says Harris
					

Government is to consider making it mandatory to self-isolate if you arrive in Ireland from abroad.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




We had a couple of weekends booked for the UK. We couldn't afford to stay anywhere for 2 weeks quarantine and then have a holiday weekend! 

I emailed the AA Insurance but just got a general email response about Covid 19. 

Has anyone received a refund of premium from their travel insurance company or part there of?


----------



## Saavy99 (2 May 2020)

i have such a policy, think it cost me €50 or less, for the tiny sum involved i really wouldn't be bothered claiming it back.


----------



## Pillowcase (2 May 2020)

pepper22 said:


> Shouldn't travel insurance companies return this year's premium as a gesture of goodwill in these extreme circumstances?
> 
> We took out an annual multi trip travel insurance with the AA. It was from Jan 2020 to Jan 2021.
> We won't be travelling this year.
> ...


I have an annual travel policy for myself and my husband with the vhi. I took it out in January this year. I agree that it should be refunded or put on hold for the 6 months or so we can't travel


----------



## cmalone (2 May 2020)

Has anyone contacted their insurer - the least costly option and a big gesture would be to give policy holders a 6 month extension ... it’s possible? Let’s get emailing ...


----------



## Lockup (14 May 2020)

I wanted to make a claim for some accommodation costs I could not get back. The AA was sending me default responses and digging further directed me the Axaa (real insurers) side of the house. Eventually I was able to submit my claim via a website. I got no email to ack the claim input etc. Any one else in same boat?


----------



## Lockup (14 May 2020)

PS: I dont care about a refund for not being able to use the travel insurance. Amount not worth it


----------

